# Zu viele Fische im Teich



## Karen_Su (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei mir schwimmen ca. 30 - 40 __ Goldorfe (Unter dem Namen wurden sie uns damals verkauft). Die ursprünglichen 6 Fische wurden noch gut 25 cm groß, die heutigen nur ca. 12 - 15, was wohl u.a. an der Teichgröße liegt. Jetzt hatte ich auch 2 Jahre lang keinen Nachwuchs, den haben sie evtl. selber gefressen oder den Libellenlarven überlassen. 

Ich bin ja neu hier, und nach allem, was ich hier schon gelesen habe, sollte ich mich wohl besser von ihnen trennen. Der Teich, in dem sie schwimmen, ist nicht besonders groß, verglichen mit so einigen, die ich hier schon bewundert habe. Ich schätze, er hat so 4000 - 5000 Liter und ist dreieckig angelegt mit Kantenlängen 
3 x 5 x 5 Meter und einer Tiefe von 1 Meter. Der Teich war im Sommer fast überfüllt mit Seerosen und Krebsscheren, sodass den Fischen nicht wirklich viel Platz zum Schwimmen blieb. Jetzt, nach dem Herbstschnitt, freuen sie sich über die freien Flächen.
Leider sind die Fische so fix, dass ich sie nicht keschern kann.
Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe von mir (PLZ 33378) und ist interessiert?


----------



## Ansaj (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Karen,
herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Ich finde es gut, dass du dir Gedanken über deine Haltung machst und gewillt bist die Fische abzugeben. Sollten es Goldorfen sein, ist dein Teich leider wirklich viel zu klein. Deinen Größenangaben nach hört es sich allerdings eher nach Goldfischen an, aber auch für die finde ich persönlich einen Teich mit 5.000l zu klein.
Mache doch am Besten ein paar Fotos deiner Fische, dann können wir dir beim Bestimmen helfen. Auf deinen Galerie-Fotos kann man die Fische nicht gut erkennen, obwohl sie dort auf dem einen Bild eher die Körperform von Orfen haben (wenn das überhaupt Fische sind auf dem Bild: Bachzulauf oben Mitte).
Im Übrigen gefällt mir dein Teich wirklich sehr gut, mit einer geeigneteren Fischart oder ganz ohne, wird er sicherlich noch toller.
Ich würde noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr mit der Abgabe der Fische warten. In dieser Jahreszeit werden sich nicht viele Abnehmer finden und es würde die Fische nur unnötig stressen. Das ist jetzt, da es auf den Winter zugeht, nicht so gut. Um wirklich alle zu erwischen, würde ich den Teich komplett entleeren. Am Besten einen Großteil des Wassers auffangen und später wieder in den Teich geben, so dass möglichst viel von dem biologischen Gleichgewicht erhalten bleibt.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Karen_Su (18. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj, 
danke für deinen Beitrag. Dann will ich mal sehen, ob ich bessere Fotos bekomme. Du hast das einzige Foto gefunden, auf denen die Fische drauf sind... grins... 
Im Moment halten sie sich mehr unter den Tannenwedeln auf, sodass ich vermute, dass wir einen __ Reiher oder Eisvogel da hatten. So schüchtern kenne ich die Fische sonst gar nicht. 
Im übrigen denke ich auch, dass eine Abgabe im Frühjahr mehr Sinn macht. 
Gruß, Karen


----------

